# Laminaria



## thompsonsyl (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi OB/Gyn Experts:

Does anyone know the hcpcs code for billing of "Laminaria, hygroscopic sticks" utilized during cervical dilation?  Thanks for your feedback...


----------

